# Where do you get your frames?



## bleeblu (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm looking into purchasing a few 11x14 frames but don't really know where to look online. A local store around me sells them for a little over $40. This is out of my price range as I am a poor college student! I'm looking for a very minimal, professional black frame. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been getting mine here for years...

They have a good selection of wood frames, as well as the standard minimal black ones.  I haven't ever had a problem with their mats either.

They don't ship glass, but their non-glare plexi looks pretty good.

edit
I have never gotten prints from them, but they do that too.  I've been meaning to order some small ones to test them out...


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 29, 2012)

I get mine at my optometrist.


----------



## Ms.Nash (Mar 29, 2012)

What about Ikea?


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 29, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I get mine at my optometrist.


HAHA - speaking of that, I have an appointment on the 5th...  My wife was just there a week ago, and I was browsing the frames while I waited...  The selection kinda sucked, lol.  I'll probably just get new lenses in the frames I have now.  Probably get some new sunglasses though.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Mar 29, 2012)

home depot + my garage = frame


----------



## mommy-medic (Mar 29, 2012)

I've gotten a lot from Ikea. They have some big square ones that were perect for a shot I wanted. 

I usually check the Sunday paper. I too am a poor college student, and the paper usually has an ad for Michael's (if you have a Michael's nearby- it's a craft store and they do custom framing too.) There is usually a coupon for 40% off one _regularly priced_ item. This week they had frames on sale 40% off anyway. I found a huge frame with matting and glass for a 16x20 image for $15.99 yesterday.


----------



## ann (Mar 29, 2012)

american frame, frame destination, dick blick, binders, you can also buy rails from Marshall's and other art supply places.

oops, not Marshall's , Michael' s ( brain cramp)


----------



## WesternGuy (Mar 29, 2012)

When I do need them, my local Michaels store seems to have a decent supply.  They are relatively cheap and often they have specials and sales and I can stock up a bit.  As far as I know they are about the only game in town.

WesternGuy


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 29, 2012)

I get mine framed at a professional place here. 80 bucks for 12x24 with glass. The price to labor ratio is good enough that I just let them frame most of my important stuff


----------



## OscarWilde (Mar 29, 2012)

If it isn't reaaaallly important; then I usually frame stuff my self. There is a hobby shop near here that sells pieces of frames and you just cut them to the size of your picture (or usually in my case painting) and then if you buy a bunch in advance you have any size frame you need any time you need it! Just build it!

Really important stuff I usually just get it done pro somewhere!


----------



## bhop (Mar 29, 2012)

I get mine from Ikea.. i'm not very picky.


----------



## megdagooch (Mar 30, 2012)

I do alot of print sales and browse Craigslist constantly. About once or twice a year I get a lot (10 or more) of new or like new frames for under $40. I have even gotten about 20 brand new Michaels frames for $10!!! I refinish and mat myself. If it is for portraits I use a new frame and buy a mat instead of making my own


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 30, 2012)

Ms.Nash said:


> What about Ikea?



works for me!


----------



## ISO (Mar 30, 2012)

I was asked to make some once, I made pretty large ones(100x100cm) out of expanded PVC and 3mm Plexiglass, they were very light considering the size, only cost like 19&#8364; to make


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh, and by the way, usually I remove the glass ... looks much better most of the time without the additional reflections.


----------



## KmH (Mar 30, 2012)

About the best price relative to quality is found at Documounts :: Custom Picture Frames, Mats, Pre Cut (Precut) Mat Boards, Photo Matting & Framing Supplies.

You buy the pieces and do the assembly yourself. Look at their Nielsen metal frames. Custom size frames, mounts, and mats are no problem for them.


----------



## PrashantP (Apr 2, 2012)

I buy them from IKEA.


----------



## zamanakhan (Apr 4, 2012)

I buy from ikea as well usually from the clearance bin lol. I also picked up 3x 26x34in frames from a liquidation world. Unfortunatly one of the glass broke, so I might replace it with plexiglass. Just keep your eye open, as with anything else.I only pay top dollar for Important pics, not for the frame but for the anti glare and nice glass.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 4, 2012)

zamanakhan said:


> I buy from ikea as well usually from the clearance bin lol. I also picked up 3x 26x34in frames from a liquidation world. Unfortunatly one of the glass broke, so I might replace it with plexiglass. Just keep your eye open, as with anything else.I only pay top dollar for Important pics, not for the frame but for the anti glare and nice glass.



try to use it without the glass! works with some frames.

actually I remove the glass whenever it makes sense construction wise.


----------



## zamanakhan (Apr 4, 2012)

Why the hell not I guess I will, I still haven't. Printed anything for them.


----------



## chuckdee (Apr 6, 2012)

Michaels, Hobby Lobby or 2nd hand stores.


----------



## KmH (Apr 6, 2012)

Where did the OP go?


----------



## RobertOK (Apr 7, 2012)

great online site with a lot of help pages...  Picture Frames | Photography Frames | Mat Board | Photo Storage 

I have ordered many frame kits and all are very professional and hand crafted.


----------



## austriker (Apr 9, 2012)

I read through here and no one has mentioned sears yet. I was drawn into their store the other day as they are going through clearance, closing, sales and they actually had frames there rather cheap. I thought about picking some up and I regret I didnt. Also check out garage sales, craigslist (already mentioned) and goodwill stores (!!)


----------

